# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Neverwinter Buy Sell Trade > [Trading] Neverwinter XBOX Enchantment trade!

## Dictaminar

Simple way trading my flaming enchantment rank 13 for an Lightning Enchantment rank 13 

SERVER: Xbox

----------

